# Do Women Actually Crave Larger Than Average Penises?



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Ive been thinking about this for awhile now. 

*Are most [straight] women satisfied with their average partners? 

Or are they just accepting the fact that most men will never have enough length or girth to really wear them out?

And also, do you think that race and/or ethnicity can predict if a man will have a larger than average member? Ive heard black men are larger.

Why are so many men so embarrassed by their size? *

*Women: Is the average man enough? How many inches is enough?

Men: Do you have enough? How many erect inches do you have?
*
_Ladies, come talk to me._


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I have never put much thought into evaluating a partner's penis size. As long as he is good in bed, nothing else matters. Keeping this in mind, average size is totally fine of course. In fact,a larger than average penis can make things uncomfortable at times. It can feel like a punch in the uterus lol. I, certainly, don't 'crave' larger penises. Whatever size my partner is (smaller than average/average/larger) is what I like to work with and enjoy. He just needs to be attentive and creative in bed.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

TWN said:


> *Are most [straight] women satisfied with their average partners?*


Me, personally? I don't give a flying flip how large a man's penis is so long as it can maneuver inside about two inches where the nerve endings are in my personal spaces. Yes, I'm a straight female. 




> *Or are they just accepting the fact that most men will never have enough length or girth to really wear them out?*


Why would we want "enough length or girth to really" wear us out? Confused on this point. This isn't what wears you out in sex.




> *And also, do you think that race and/or ethnicity can predict if a man will have a larger than average member? Ive heard black men are larger.*


No, not really. 
*




Why are so many men so embarrassed by their size?

Click to expand...

*
My main assumption for male embarrassment about penis size is that a good deal of "straight" men seem to equate their masculinity with the size of their penis. It's interesting asking a guy what penis size is "most masculine". Say they give you an answer of "8 inches". You can then propose a question like "So in a gay porno, there's two men. The one being penetrated has an 8 inch cock, the one penetrating has a 5 inch cock. Who's more masculine?"


*



Women: Is the average man enough? How many inches is enough?

Click to expand...

*If the average penis size is roughly 5-6" inches, give or take probably a quarter inch for standard deviation ... as long as the man with the average sized penis can figure out how to get a cylindrical object into a round hole, he's probably set. Like I said, the nerve endings that matter in the vagina are about ... oh, two inches inside it or so? You don't exactly need a bratwurst to hit that spot.



*My personal side note(s)?*
This cliche fits perfectly: "It ain't the size of the wave but the motion in the ocean."

If you're aiming to pound the cervix, most women don't really enjoy that. In fact, please don't try to ram it up to our cervix. It reminds a great many of us of having cervical exams and the papsmear. It isn't exactly sexy or enjoyable.

Also, for many women, penetrative sex isn't always that enjoyable. So, you know, guys should probably set down the battering ram, and go for a bit of bean flicking and beaver petting.

Hot damn, I'm crass tonight. Whoops. Sorry.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Im curious. Have you two ladies had sex partners who were larger than average?

The average person doesnt have more than 10 sexual partners in their lifetime, so maybe this could be why you dont care.

I dont understand how a woman could over look this.

A small penis can not do anything for any woman who enjoys full on penetration.

But I am more advanced sexually than most.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

TWN said:


> Have you two ladies had sex partners who were larger than average?


Yes. I'm more satisfied with my current partner, who has the smallest (lengthwise) penis of anyone with whom I've had vaginal intercourse. He's much more adept at hitting the nerve endings that matter than my other exes (by the way, the ex with the largest penis -- about 7 inches -- was Vietnamese, so yes Asian men can have large schlongs, contrary to popular belief.) 




> I dont understand how a woman could over look this.


Women who prefer good lovemaking over length or girth. Some women prefer girth. Some women prefer length.

Personally, I prefer good lovemaking first and girth second. 




> A small penis can not do anything for any woman who enjoys full on penetration.


If a woman only enjoys full penetration, I would suggest that she's probably missing out! However, if that is all that she enjoys, then yes, a man with a smaller than average penis would probably disappoint her.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

I mean, look at these posts online:

Is it wrong that my husband cant satisfy me with his small penis? What should I do? 

Sex and relationships - I can't satisfy my wife

Why cant i satisfy my wife anymore?

Touchy subject - can't satisfy my woman

Seems like a big issue.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@_TWN_ -- It's a _big_ issue for some people, and for others it's completely moot. I'm really not sure what your point is anymore.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats like a man saying because he prefers lovemaking, he doesnt worry about how attractive his partner is. 

Thats funny.

If you prefer a small penis, its fine to just say it. Loud and proud.

If you dont like sex, or like talking about it, dont comment.

Thanks.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

TWN said:


> Thats like a man saying because he prefers lovemaking, he doesnt worry about how attractive his partner is.
> 
> Thats funny.
> 
> ...


Your analogy is false. It would be more akin to a man saying that because he prefers lovemaking, he doesn't care how tight or loose his partner's vagina is. I think you have a fairly limited view of human sexuality.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> Your analogy is false. It would be more akin to a man saying that because he prefers lovemaking, he doesn't care how tight or loose her vagina is.


My analogy is fine.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

TWN said:


> My analogy is fine.


So your analogy is that women are only attracted to men's penises?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

My body was not built to handle larger than average penises all that well. I'm *ahem* small, to say the least. I find that large penises, or even sex toys are mostly uncomfortable. And I agree with what @koalaroo says about being slammed in the cervix, that is not pleasurable at all. It's painful in fact. I also believe I am in a position where I can answer this without having my sexual history questioned. Average is wonderful, and penetration is only half of what makes a great sexual experience to me. 

Also, the race thing is a myth imo. No one ethnicity seems to have an "advantage" over the other when it comes to length/girth. 



> Why are so many men so embarrassed by their size?





> I dont understand how a woman could over look this.
> 
> A small penis *can not do anything for any woman* who enjoys full on penetration.


I think you answered your own question with that statement.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

TWN said:


> I mean, look at these posts online:
> 
> Is it wrong that my husband cant satisfy me with his small penis? What should I do?
> 
> ...


Maybe for some, but not for all. You can't lump all women into one category and say they all want the exact same thing in bed, that's just silly.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

I find it odd that men have been too afraid to answer. Just women who love small penises. How nice.
@Eerie I understood where you were coming from. Some peoples bodies arent made for big tools. 

I actually like being slammed in the cervix. Best part about sex.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Im not a woman but i would assume a women with a larger than average vagina might appreciate a larger than average penis but i dont think too many women are size queens. For some they might like it but I would think a large dick is more about the mental aspect of it than the actual use of it. But some women might like them thick some might like them long but I doubt a woman would be saying no to having sex with you because your dick is an average dick.
Plus it would seem many women dont get to their peak through penetration and really sex isnt just poking into someone, its a entire body thing. Theres much more to enjoy than sticking it into a beautiful woman and im sure they'd appreciate that you showed that appreciation. 

Ive heard some women say if a guy has a smaller than average penis that he's good for anal if thats their thing. Average dick im pretty sure is a great penis because its a balance between the how suitable it can be, I doubt any woman can really get too wild with a man whos really thick or long. Cant let loose or he'll hurt her.
The whole penis thing is just mens insecurity just as some women may be insecure about their breasts. Its one of those things that no matter how many times one says its all bullshit fantasy played into porn and jokes men will still question it.

A good sexual partner I assume is someone more than their genitals. A person with experience doesnt completely rely on their tools but their skills with their tools. So im pretty sure men can relax about there dicks because women love them in many variations just as we love them in their variations.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

TWN said:


> Men: Do you have enough? How many erect inches do you have?
> [/B]
> _Ladies, come talk to me._


It's not the magnitude of a vector that counts; it's how you apply the force.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

wisdom said:


> Do women prefer short men or tall men? We know the answer (most prefer tall). Or small dicks vs. big dicks (usually big, though not huge). Sometimes the truth hurts people. This thread ostensibly was made to seek truth.



This man seems to think women like bigger packages.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

TWN said:


> I find it odd that men have been too afraid to answer. Just women who love small penises. How nice.
> @_Eerie_ I understood where you were coming from. Some peoples bodies arent made for big tools.
> 
> I actually like being slammed in the cervix. Best part about sex.


I don't think men have been afraid to answer; your OP has only been up since about 11:30, I believe. Yes, I tend to love smaller penises, because like @_Eerie_, I'm also not built to sustain the battering ram pounding that men with larger penises often think is "good sex". The nerve endings, for me, that are pleasurable during vaginal intercourse aren't found very far inside.

I'm really curious about the condescension displayed in this post "Just women who love small penises. How nice."


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Sexism, at its best.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

TWN said:


> This man seems to think women like bigger packages.


I don't care what a man "thinks" women like. You cannot judge what all women like based off a few internet articles and the opinion of someone who isn't a woman.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

wisdom said:


> This is hardly an original thread. I believe an earlier version contained a link to a site with a slew of research about size, including survey or study results on length and width, I think plotted on a graph. And pictures =/ The basic finding on length was summed up in my quote (which shouldn't have been taken from that thread without permission). I vaguely recall that preferred width (which people strangely don't ponder or discuss nearly as much) also was moderately larger than average.
> 
> I think a more interesting thread would explore whether penis size preferences (in men and women) correlate with sex drive or interest in casual sex.


I think we both know why this thread is here.

If they can troll, I can too.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

OP, You started this thread to exaggerate the importance of a large cock. So far, you have done nothing but try and shoot down opinions that don't agree with your presumptions (and you made some laughable false analogies in the process). The fact is most women don't give a flying fuck about the glorification of large schlongs and enjoy whatever they naturally enjoy and whatever works for them. Not every woman sees her partner as a disembodied cock. I work well with average sized penises, and my partner is 8 inches, and I enjoy this too though it was uncomfortable at first. 

And yes, he is black. And no, Ethnicity has nothing to do with penis size as @koalaroo pointed out earlier. 

As for the slut shaming comment, merely mentioning that someone is promiscuous doesn't constitute slut shaming. Also, why on earth is a *'feminist'* objectifying men by starting a discussion on penis sizes with the inclusion of a statement along the lines of "men with small dicks can't do much sexually". Double standards much?


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

TWN said:


> _*That may have been what you meant, but that is not what you said.
> 
> You said:*_
> 
> ...


Lol. This conversation is foolish. Im going to end here before I get an infraction. Continue making yourself look silly though. I need a good laugh. ITs been a slow night.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

[looks closely] There are, however, some interesting secondary questions.

Most women aren't particularly sexually satisfied within relationships, but it's tough to say how much size has to do with it. Heck, even male size can be affected by relationship dynamics. Haha, "Men, do you have trouble staying hard when she's been letting herself go?"

Most men aren't going to talk about their size unless it's anonymous or they're big.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Boss said:


> OP, You started this thread to exaggerate the importance of a large cock. So far, you have done nothing but try and shoot down opinions that don't agree with your presumptions (and you made some laughable false analogies in the process). *The fact is most women don't give a flying fuck about the glorification of large schlongs and enjoy whatever they naturally enjoy and whatever works for them.* Not every woman sees her partner as a disembodied cock. I work well with average sized penises, and my partner is 8 inches, and I enjoy this too though it was uncomfortable at first.
> 
> And yes, he is black. And no, Ethnicity has nothing to do with penis size as @_koalaroo_ pointed out earlier.
> 
> As for the slut shaming comment, merely mentioning that someone is promiscuous doesn't constitute slut shaming. Also, why on earth is a *'feminist'* objectifying men by starting a discussion on penis sizes with the inclusion of a statement along the lines of "men with small dicks can't do much sexually". Double standards much?


Women are objectified everyday by men. Everywhere on the internet men are degrading women. But once a woman begins doing the same thing, suddenly there is a problem. How nice.

So you make these types of broad statements, but you have a problem with me doing the same?

And also I misspoke, *neo-feminist.
*
Im actually surprised this many people let me troll for that long.:laughing:


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I just thought I'd drop by again and leave a little penis emoticon for you guys. 8====D<<

Cheers!


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

TWN said:


> And also I misspoke, *neo-feminist.*


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

If I was sensitive, it'd be about thickness. I can just feel, with my fingers, the top end of the women's vaginal canals that I've slept with, and my penis is a bit longer than that. However, I have no idea how filling it is by comparison -the finger comparison breaks down as different angles seem to result in different filling, down tend to be less room, up tends to be more.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@TWN

Everyone likes sinking their teeth in a nice juicy troll, especially one who caves in and admits to trolling at the first hint of trouble. You've given up too soon, though. The circus had just..picked up. :laughing:


----------

